# Congrats to Leandro!! He will sign an extension tomorrow!



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Just heard he has agreed to a 5 year, $30 million dollar extension! :clap: 

I'm proud of this guy for improving and turning into a great player. Glad to know we will have him for awhile.

I hope Diaw is next.

Source Gambo and Ash


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*

I've never wanted a link any more than now. I love Starbosa and if this info is false... then Gambo and Ash will pay.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*

Nah Gambo has great connects with the Suns and is always on point.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*

wow... alittle more then i would want him for but it will do...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*



WildByNature said:


> wow... alittle more then i would want him for but it will do...


Everyone gets a little more money this offseason. Just the way it's been since Nene got $60mil.

Barbosa is really instant offense and made his moeny in the playoffs. He really showed up big in the post-season.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*

Here's your link:

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=70954


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*

This has any implications on not keeping Marion after this yr, I'll be super pissed and "hate" Barbosa for a long time.


Where's Ballscientist? I thought Barbosa was going to get 45-55 million?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will re-sign tomorrow!*



Ezmo said:


> Here's your link:
> 
> http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=70954


thank you so much. 

If we can extend Diaw this summer I will be the happiest person in the world. That would be a nice offseason... Amare coming back, signing Marcus Banks, extending Starbosa, and extending Diaw.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*

Nice. I jsut heard it was 32 million. Thats probably what he would fetch in FA market. I really like that we have signed him but we HAVE to sign Diaw. I know its scary alot of the time when Barbosa has the ball but he is really rapidly improving. If he increases his confidence he could become a really great player. I like what we are doing now Banks, Barbosa, Amare now must retain Diaw that is a very young team for the future. Plus our many upcoming Draft picks. 

The Suns are trying to sign him atm but they are not close to a deal yet. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41784/20060803/phoenix_working_on_diaw_extension/

I think this shows Sarver is willing to go into Luxury a little bit. Marion or KT are gone at the end of the year, but you have to expect that. I don't want either going but you can't let a player like Diaw leave.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



BootyKing said:


> Marion or KT are gone at the end of the year, but you have to expect that.


Don't jinx it. One can still hope... :biggrin:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



somejewishdude said:


> Don't jinx it. One can still hope... :biggrin:


hahah. I hope so to. F*** you luxury tax


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*

Um, wow? 


Sign Diaw first, then worry about retarded Barbosa.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Um, wow?
> 
> 
> Sign Diaw first, then worry about retarded Barbosa.


I'll pretend you didn't say that. Because I'm tired.

But... yeah. Grrr.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Um, wow?
> 
> 
> Sign Diaw first, then worry *about retarded Barbosa*.



You're hung up too much on last year's playoffs (no, not this past yr's where he played very well), Though, I agree sign Diaw first.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*

I'm higher than a cloud on Starbosa... so I'm happy regardless. I thought 'bosa would like to stay anyways because Dan D'Antoni is his mentor. We're working with Diaw and I'm almost positive we'll get something done soon. I just can't see Diaw in another team's uniform anytime soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



somejewishdude said:


> I'm higher than a cloud on Starbosa... so I'm happy regardless. I thought 'bosa would like to stay anyways because Dan D'Antoni is his mentor. We're working with Diaw and I'm almost positive we'll get something done soon. I just can't see Diaw in another team's uniform anytime soon.



I almost think of that as an insult, saying Starbosa for him lol. Because of Starbury.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dissonance19 said:


> You're hung up too much on last year's playoffs (no, not this past yr's where he played very well), Though, I agree sign Diaw first.



No, Barbosa is retarded. So many stupid plays.
He's gotten better, but still Diaw should be the #1 priority. 
We can get a scoring 1/2 anyday of the week.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> No, Barbosa is retarded. So many stupid plays.
> He's gotten better, but still Diaw should be the #1 priority.
> We can get a scoring 1/2 anyday of the week.


He stopped with the really stupid plays. And he is not retarded.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dissonance19 said:


> I almost think of that as an insult, saying Starbosa for him lol. Because of Starbury.


haha yeah I know. I love Barbosa and I've never liked Marbury so I made that nickname for him about a year ago.

fegivgissssssssssssss

....Sorry about that. I was watching the Rangers-Angels game (tied at 6 in the bottom of the 10th with 2 outs) and I heard all the Angels fans screaming and the annoncer yelling "Vladamir Guerrero to far center!!!". Luckily it wasn't as far as he thought and Vladi was popped out. That was the most frightening thing to hear as a Rangers fan.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dissonance19 said:


> He stopped with the really stupid plays. And he is not retarded.



No, he hasn't. 

Still making the stupid plays.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



somejewishdude said:


> haha yeah I know. I love Barbosa and I've never liked Marbury so I made that nickname for him about a year ago.
> 
> fegivgissssssssssssss
> 
> ....Sorry about that. I was watching the Rangers-Angels game (tied at 6 in the bottom of the 10th with 2 outs) and I heard all the Angels fans screaming and the annoncer yelling "Vladamir Guerrero to far center!!!". Luckily it wasn't as far as he thought and Vladi was popped out. That was the most frightening thing to hear as a Rangers fan.


Ah ok.

Yeah, he's Vlad the Impaler. Though, I am Redsox fan 


Rangers really made a splash at the deadline. If A's can get Harden and some of their guys back, I kinda like them cuz of their pitching. Angels have some good pitching as well. Didn't Weaver pitch tonight? He still going? He's 7-0 or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *No, he hasn't.*
> 
> Still making the stupid plays.



Yes. he has...

Watch this past yr's playoffs again. Damn.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*

Mixed on this becuase of the potential implications for next year. Would have rather seen Diaw sign first, but trust that they wil lget the job done.

On the flip side I am happy to see Barbosa get the extension. He seems to have matured as a player over the last season. He has proven himself as a scorer, but still needs work to be an effective PG. Also needs to work on his confidence, based on the difference in performance as a bench player vs. starting.

I would say he is most of the way there and another year or two with Dantoni and Nash will help. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> No, he hasn't.
> 
> Still making the stupid plays.


Come on, man. There's a lot of third year players making stupid plays. Diaw still makes stupid plays too. Amare made some stupid plays last year. Young players tend to do that from time to time. It's not like the guy averages a lot of turnovers or anything. Sometimes he gets caught up in his drives because he doesn't understand when to pull up for the short two (or pass, of course) and not take it right to the hoop. He puts his head down and gets himself into trouble when help defense comes. Still, you're nitpicking here if you just ignore the fact that Leandro is a 48% FG% guard who doesn't turn it over a lot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Come on, man. There's a lot of third year players making stupid plays. Diaw still makes stupid plays too. Amare made some stupid plays last year. Young players tend to do that from time to time. It's not like the guy averages a lot of turnovers or anything. Sometimes he gets caught up in his drives because he doesn't understand when to pull up for the short two (or pass, of course) and not take it right to the hoop. He puts his head down and gets himself into trouble when help defense comes. Still, you're nitpicking here if you just ignore the fact that Leandro is a 48% FG% guard who doesn't turn it over a lot.



Well, I don't get mad at Diaw, Marion, Nash or Amare because they do 
so many good things. But Barbosa doesn't. Still wasn't worth signing him 
before reaching agreement with Diaw.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> No, Barbosa is retarded. So many stupid plays.
> He's gotten better, but still Diaw should be the #1 priority.
> We can get a scoring 1/2 anyday of the week.


Diaw proabably is there number one priority but i think they are looking to extend both of them to make a very strong young nucleus. What do you expect them to do, they had a chance to sign Barbs to a very reasonable contract. When you get to an agreement like that they arent going to tell him to hold up to see how much we need to pay Diaw coz your gone if he wants alot. This wont stop the Suns from trying to sign Diaw. Look at the positives man lol.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dissonance19 said:


> Didn't Weaver pitch tonight? He still going? He's 7-0 or something.


Weaver finally had a bad night. Finally. edit: Rangers won 7-6 in the 12th off of a Mark Teixeira solo HR.

The thing that sucked was that in the bottom of the 8th with 2 outs and nobody on the Rangers were leading 6-3. Vladi doubled so we took out Millwood and put in Mahay (I like to call him "Mayday" Mahay...it goes both ways). Mahay walked a guy so we took him out and put in Rick Bauer. Rick Bauer leads the league with most innings pitched without giving up a HR. First pitch and Rivera homers. I was pissed.

On the subject of Starbosa making some dumb decisions... First off he showed in the playoffs that he's cutting down the dumb decisons. Secondly, he was a third year player last year so he was bound to make dumb decisions. And finally, he made most of those bad decisions while he was in the backup PG role. When he was moved to SG he reduced his dumb decisions and thrived in the new role.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Well, I don't get mad at Diaw, Marion, Nash or Amare because they do
> so many good things. But Barbosa doesn't. Still wasn't worth signing him
> before reaching agreement with Diaw.


Wow, Barbosa doesn't do many good things? Damn, guess even 14ppg and playing big when needed in the playoffs means nothing anymore. 

You tend to criticize just about every move the Suns make. If the Suns would have waited to sign Barbosa until after Diaw, and then not have been able to sign Diaw...we could be screwed on both sides. I say sign Barbosa now and then trade him later if you have to. There are teams that'd be willing to take him, without a doubt. If we sign Diaw, we can always move Barbosa to a team that is under the cap (and then have a $5 mil TE) or for an expiring contract. At least this way we don't lose him for nothing.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I say sign Barbosa now and then trade him later if you have to. There are teams that'd be willing to take him, without a doubt. If we sign Diaw, we can always move Barbosa to a team that is under the cap (and then have a $5 mil TE) or for an expiring contract. At least this way we don't lose him for nothing.


Well said.

I think Sarver may have learned a little bit from the JJ situation last year. Remember they had the option to resign him to an extension prior to the season ever starting. He hada breakout 4th year and drove his market value up and right out of town. Better to spend a few bucks now in hopes of saving a few later.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Wow, Barbosa doesn't do many good things? Damn, guess even 14ppg and playing big when needed in the playoffs means nothing anymore.
> 
> You tend to criticize just about every move the Suns make. If the Suns would have waited to sign Barbosa until after Diaw, and then not have been able to sign Diaw...we could be screwed on both sides. I say sign Barbosa now and then trade him later if you have to. There are teams that'd be willing to take him, without a doubt. If we sign Diaw, we can always move Barbosa to a team that is under the cap (and then have a $5 mil TE) or for an expiring contract. At least this way we don't lose him for nothing.



What can I say? I'm a critic.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Dr.Seuss said:


> What can I say? I'm a critic.


Anybody can be a critic, not everyone can be a good critic. 

Anyhow... Good to see you with the pro-Barbosa comments, Chris. Now if we can get some pro-Steven Hunter comments in there...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Anybody can be a critic, not everyone can be a good critic.
> 
> Anyhow... Good to see you with the pro-Barbosa comments, Chris. Now if we can get some pro-Steven Hunter comments in there...


Hahaha it'll never happen.

EDIT: Nevermind. He's tall.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*

And Hunter managed screw that up, by not dunking the ball to where it actually went down against the Rockets, the yr before in the last seconds of the game. Nash and Amare were even smiling after that. Probably, thinking look at how pathetic you are! Amare, I believed fouled out.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Congrats to Leandro!! He will an extension tomorrow!*

Because I'm super cool...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A labor of love. Enjoy.


----------

